# Quick MTL Showdown



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

I have always been fond of my MTL vaping.
While my DL preferences have changes a lot since I started vaping, there is ALWAYS an MTL setup within arms reach.

I want to see what your best MTL experience has been, but there are some rules before making a choice below. 
Don't make a selection without motivating the selection in a comment below and try to compare your best to the others you have owned. This will be an extremely subjective discussion, so the idea is not to find the best MTL out there, but rather to see what each person experienced as their best in comparison to others and why.

I have owned a Berserker V1 which was good and horrible at the same time. The flavour was always pretty good and the draw was excellent (when it didn't gurgle), but I never managed to prevent it from leaking (no matter how many upside down and airflow tricks I tried).
I ditched the Berserker for a Dvarw MTL clone and it was pretty good, but it never grew on me. The draw always felt "hollow" to me, if that makes any sense and building on it was a pain. It may have been my inexperience at the time and/or the fact that it was a clone, but it just never worked for me.
Next in line was a 22mm Kayfun Lite 2019 and I liked it so much that I got a 24mm as well. This RTA really changed the MTL game for me, it was a stunner. Flavour was an enormous step-up from anything else I have tried and the draw was fantastic. The only drawback on the KF Lite is the pesky bottom fill and the wicking can be finicky (initially, it becomes second nature).
I don't like redundancy, so having to KF Lites seemed like a waste and I sold the 22mm one and replaced it with an Expromizer V4. My bar had been raised by the KF Lites, so my experience with the Expromizer wasn't as cathartic as when I first used the Kayfun, but wow this is a good MTL RTA. I ran around 240ml of e-liquid through it without using the Kayfun, until last night when I gave the old lady another swing while the Expromizer dried off. The Expromizer's draw is the smoothest, quietest draw you can imagine (the Kayfun sounded like a hoover in comparison last night), fantastic flavour, top fill, top airflow, juice flow control, piece of cake to build and an airflow you can fine tune on the fly. The funny thing is, I think the flavour on the Kayfun is better... Only slightly, but better. I need to note that the Kayfun has a rather big (for MTL) alien in it that comes in at 0.5 from @smilykumeenit and the Expromizer has a little alien from Coilology at 1.0ohm, so the comparison is not perfect.
All things considered, I have to give the crown of MY best MTL vape to date to the Expromizer, it just really shines on every level.

So, what is yours?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

Good thread @CJB85, will love to see everyone's opinion.
I'm personally yet to find a MTL RTA that gives me good flavour. The Galaxies RDTA is a winner for me, and my favourites are my OL16 and my OL16 clone RDA's. I have the Cthulu Hastur MTL which gives a semi decent vape, but nothing to write home to about. I've tried other MTL RTA's (MD, Berserker v1 and v1.5 )but haven't been impressed by them. On my 'to try' list is the Fumytech Rose as lauded by @Silver, but need to save up for that one, and i want to give the Wasp MTL RTR a shot too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good thread @CJB85, will love to see everyone's opinion.
> I'm personally yet to find a MTL RTA that gives me good flavour. The Galaxies RDTA is a winner for me, and my favourites are my OL16 and my OL16 clone RDA's. I have the Cthulu Hastur MTL which gives a semi decent vape, but nothing to write home to about. I've tried other MTL RTA's (MD, Berserker v1 and v1.5 )but haven't been impressed by them. On my 'to try' list is the Fumytech Rose as lauded by @Silver, but need to save up for that one, and i want to give the Wasp MTL RTR a shot too.


I wanted to add the Rose to the poll as well, but I was cut off and couldn't add any more, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> I wanted to add the Rose to the poll as well, but I was cut off and couldn't add any more, lol.


I just saw now that our other MTL aficionado @Grand Guru managed to bag himself one from @BumbleBee in the Vapemail thread , waiting to hear his thoughts on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I just saw now that our other MTL aficionado @Grand Guru managed to bag himself one from @BumbleBee in the Vapemail thread , waiting to hear his thoughts on it.


@Grand Guru is the MTL @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Grand Guru is the MTL @Rob Fisher



Agreed! I don't do MTL at all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

This was mine, really enjoyed it and then broke the glass and have never replaced it. If any one has one they want to let go, let me know

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Stranger said:


> This was mine, really enjoyed it and then broke the glass and have never replaced it. If any one has one they want to let go, let me know
> 
> View attachment 204619


Definitely from before my time as a vaper, I think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

Stranger said:


> This was mine, really enjoyed it and then broke the glass and have never replaced it. If any one has one they want to let go, let me know
> 
> View attachment 204619



Check here @Stranger :https://www.vapeking.co.za/protank-4-replacement-glass-vape-king.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

I put other but understand you are limited by how many options as i can name about 20 others that could be in the list, out of the ones listed i like the Expromizer, Galaxies MTL RDTA and Berserker V2 which is comfortably better than previous Berserkers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn 

Thanks, but I got so angry at myself when I broke it that I chucked the whole thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/20)

I agree with @Timwis and @CJB85... there has been so many MTL tank releases in the last 2 years that one would get lost... I’ll give you my thoughts on the Rose before end of the week @Dela Rey Steyn. I watched a few reviews about it on YouTube but I must say I bought it because it was recommended by @Silver who to my knowledge also vapes exclusively in MTL. I would’ve added the skyline instead of one of the 2 Berserkers though  or simply remove the poll and let it be an open thread. I don’t have a favourite RTA . I prefer to say I have a reference one which is the Siren 2, 22mm (I have 3 of it) against which I compare all my other ones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good thread @CJB85, will love to see everyone's opinion.
> I'm personally yet to find a MTL RTA that gives me good flavour. The Galaxies RDTA is a winner for me, and my favourites are my OL16 and my OL16 clone RDA's. I have the Cthulu Hastur MTL which gives a semi decent vape, but nothing to write home to about. I've tried other MTL RTA's (MD, Berserker v1 and v1.5 )but haven't been impressed by them. On my 'to try' list is the Fumytech Rose as lauded by @Silver, but need to save up for that one, and i want to give the Wasp MTL RTR a shot too.


I would be happy if I can find rta that has the same flavour as the caliburn. just a tighter draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (18/8/20)

This is a great thread @CJB85 

I started my vaping years back on MTL, then got slowly more into DL till I was doing probably 60% DL. That’s how it stayed for years. Then at the beginning of this year, I don’t know what happened but I went off DL completely, made me cough, maybe I was getting a bit of flu or something. Anyhow, I’m now back on MTL

my “reference point” is my Reo/RM2 and despite trying several MTL RTAs i haven’t found any that get me the same vape as a freshly wicked RM2 with tobacco juice.

Admittedly I haven’t tried several of the more recent MTL RTAs but I’ve tried quite a few in my time.

The ones I use now are the Rose MTL and the Skyline (with smallest disk and one air hole almost closed)

Rose would be my best RTA at the moment with the Siren 2 a very close second. I like the Rose because it’s easy to use, doesn’t leak on me, has a nice tight draw and serves up a deep rich flavour with tobaccoes. 

Skyline is a bit looser but I use that for fruity menthol MTL. Superb flavour and nice and crisp but it’s a tad too loose for me to be perfect. If it was tighter it would be very good.

Another one I’ve tried that was good was the Kayfun V3 Mini but the problem was gurgling when I tighten the airflow to my desired tightness.

am very keen to try the expromiser, just wish someone would get in a few for us!

to me, nothing beats a great MTL tobacco vape that’s tight and has deep rich flavour. Lovely!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)

A big agree with @Timwis on the Expromizer and Galaxies MTL RDTA they are awesome. And @Silver I agree 100% with what you said "nothing beats a great MTL tobacco vape that’s tight and has deep rich flavour. Lovely!"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> A big agree with @Timwis on the Expromizer and Galaxies MTL RDTA they are awesome. And @Silver I agree 100% with what you said "nothing beats a great MTL tobacco vape that’s tight and has deep rich flavour. Lovely!"


Even better with Net e-liquid's apart from the constant re-wicking so keep them as a treat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (6/11/20)

I have the Hellvape MD MTL RTA and Galaxies MTL RTA - find the flavour and draw better on the MD than the Galaxies.
Galaxies feels too restrictive and flavour not pulling through (same builds on both decks).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

They keep coming, really like the ZQ Trio, the Tauren MTL RTA is a bit special and the RTA i have been testing for the last week is probably the best MTL RTA i have used, the Hellvape Vertex, it ticks every box for me with any cons being very petty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GSM500 (17/3/21)

Timwis said:


> They keep coming, really like the ZQ Trio, the Tauren MTL RTA is a bit special and the RTA i have been testing for the last week is probably the best MTL RTA i have used, the Hellvape Vertex, it ticks every box for me with any cons being very petty!


Agree with you on the Vertex, it is a great little MTL atty.....Not replacing my favourite just yet though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Agree with you on the Vertex, it is a great little MTL atty.....Not replacing my favourite just yet though.


What's you favourite mate, so many cracking MTL RTA's to choose from, how times have changed! At one time you needed to spend a fortune or get a clone for a decent MTL RTA, but now it's another world!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/21)

Now I have Vertex-Fomo....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now I have Vertex-Fomo....


I still have Nevermore fomo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cruces (17/3/21)

I've only been using a Kayfun Lite 2019 clone so can't really vote... recently got the 2021 version and need some advise from someone that's using it.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/21)

Cruces said:


> I've only been using a Kayfun Lite 2019 clone so can't really vote... recently got the 2021 version and need some advise from someone that's using it.



Nothing wrong with the Kayfun Lite 2019, decent MTL tank. Not very forgiving on the wicking, you have to get it spot on, but once you got it, its gooooood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruces (17/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nothing wrong with the Kayfun Lite 2019, decent MTL tank. Not very forgiving on the wicking, you have to get it spot on, but once you got it, its gooooood!


the 2019 works like a charm, the 2021 though keeps on flooding

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/3/21)

Cruces said:


> the 2019 works like a charm, the 2021 though keeps on flooding


That’s strange, as the decks are almost identical, right?
Maybe there is a seal not sitting quite right that is breaking the vacuum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/3/21)

Hakhan said:


> I would be happy if I can find rta that has the same flavour as the caliburn. just a tighter draw.


Galaxies, dwarv isn't bad at all. Actually quite good. The galaxies plus is the airflow can be set without disassembly and it give a really tight draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruces (17/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> That’s strange, as the decks are almost identical, right?
> Maybe there is a seal not sitting quite right that is breaking the vacuum?


Yes, deck is the exact same. the airflow it a LOT more restrictive. I've checked dismantled about 5 time now. at my wits end, about to send it back to the retailer to test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (17/3/21)

Timwis said:


> What's you favourite mate, so many cracking MTL RTA's to choose from, how times have changed! At one time you needed to spend a fortune or get a clone for a decent MTL RTA, but now it's another world!


I have a couple of Kayfun Primes, I recently purchased the DLC version. Has been my All Day atty for a few years now. I started with a clone and liked it so much got the OG.

For years before that I used the Nautilus Mega. Started on RTA's with the first Berserker and then the Siren 2 which I'm still a fan of. I've tried many atty's but nothing has managed to knock my Primes off their perch, but that's just me.

Have to agree with you on MTL RTA's, there are a lot of good ones to choose from. Nice to see the MTL market doing so well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (18/3/21)

I am just going to throw this one in the ring, used these on MTL for a couple of years. Just fog Q 16










The *JUSTFOG Q16 Clearomizer Tank* features bottom airflow control by a PVD (Physical vapor deposition) stainless air ring, no-spitting bottom fill design for easy refilling, high durability Pyrex glass tube and durable nichrome wire bottom coil wicked with Japanese organic cotton. The Q16 Clearomizer can offer you great flavors from low to high voltages.

The JUSTFOG Q16 Clearomizer Tank perfect matches with the J-Easy 9 Battery Mod to be a easy-to-use starter kit for both beginner and experienced vapers.

*Features:*

Dimensions: 16 x 60mm
16mm Diameter
1.9ml E-liquid Capacity
1.6ohm Coil Resistance
Adjustable Bottom Airflow
Anti-Leak and No-Spitting Fill Design
Durable Stainless Steel Construction
High Grade Chrome Polish Coating
Japanese Organic Cotton Coils
Pyrex Glass Tank
510 Threaded

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Stranger said:


> I am just going to throw this one in the ring, used these on MTL for a couple of years. Just fog Q 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we are going stock coil tanks as well then i loved the Aspire Titan Mini, accommodated the Nautilus coils while also introducing a new Clapton BVC coil but had a much better top-fill system and juice flow control!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/3/21)

Stranger said:


> I am just going to throw this one in the ring, used these on MTL for a couple of years. Just fog Q 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Justfog S14 Hybrid is what got me off the stinkies overnight. It’s definitely a very good option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Timwis said:


> If we are going stock coil tanks as well then i loved the Aspire Titan Mini, accommodated the Nautilus coils while also introducing a new Clapton BVC coil but had a much better top-fill system and juice flow control!


Triton Mini even, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

